# LATEST LIST PM&DC RECOGNIZED DENTAL COLLEGES IN PAKISTAN



## asim (Dec 13, 2009)

The only recognized dental institutions in public & private sector in Pakistan: PUNJAB - Public Sector Dental Colleges*S.No.**Dental Colleges* 1.de'Montmorency College of Dentistry, LahoreRecognized. Allowed to admit 100 BDS students per year2.Dental Section, Nishtar Medical College, Multan Rawalpindi. 
www.nmc.edu.pkRecognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year3.Dental Section, Army Medical College, Rawalpindi
www.amcollege.edu.pkRecognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year. PUNJAB - Private Sector Dental Colleges*S.No.**Dental Colleges* 4.Dental Section, FMH CM&D, Lahore. 
www.fmhospital.orgRecognized. Allowed to admit 25 BDS students per year.5.Dental Section, Islamic International Medical College, Rawalpindi. 
www.iimc.edu.pkRecognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.6.Dental Section, Lahore Medical & Dental College 
www.lmdc.edu.pkRecognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.7.Margalla College of Dentistry, Rawalpindi
www.margalla.comRecognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.8.Dental Section, UCM&D, Lahore. 
www.uol.edu.pkRecognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.9.Sharif Medical & Dental College,Lahore.Recognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.10.Dental Section, University Medical College, Faisalabad
http://umc.tuf.edu.pkRecognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.
11.Institute of Dentistry/CMH LMC, Lahore.Recognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.12.Dental Section,Multan Medical & Dental College,Multan.Recognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year. SINDH - Public Sector Dental Colleges*S.No.**Dental Colleges* 13.Dental Section, Karachi Medical & Dental College,
www.kmdc.edu.pkRecognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.14.12. Dental Section, Liaquat University of Medical 
& Health Sciences, Jamshoro
www.lumhs.edu.pkRecognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.15.Dr.Ishratul Ebad Institute of Oral Health Sciences Karachi.Recognized. Allowed to admit 100 BDS students per year. SINDH - Private Sector Dental Colleges*S.No.**Dental Colleges* 16.Baqai Dental College, Karachi. Karachi. 
www.baqai.edu.pk Recognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.17.Fatima Jinnah Dental College, Karachi. 
www.fjdc.edu.pkRecognized. Allowed to admit 80 BDS students per year.18.Dental Section, Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry, Karachi. 
www.hamdard.eduRecognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.19.Dental Section Jinnah Medical & Dental College, Recognized. Allowed to admit 50 Karachi. 
www.jmc.edu.pk Recognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.20.Altamash Institute of Dental Medicine, Karachi. 
www.altamash.edu.pk Recognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.21.Dental Section, Liaquat College of Medicine & Dentistry, Karachi 
Recognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.22.Isra Dental College, Hyderabad. 
Recognized. Allowed to admit 25 BDS students per year. N.W.F.P - Public Sector Medical Colleges*S.No.**Dental Colleges* 23.Dental Section, Ayub Medical College, Abbottabad 
www.ayubmed.edu.pk Recognized. Allowed to admit 25 BDS students per year.24.Khyber Medical College, Peshawar. 
www.kmc.edu.pk Recognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year. N.W.F.P - Private Sector Dental Colleges*S.No.**Dental Colleges* 25.Sardar Begum Dental College, Peshawar 
www.gandhara.edu.pk Recognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year.26.Dental Section, Frontier Medical College, Abbottabad.Recognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year. Baluchistan - Public Sector Dental Colleges*S.No.**Dental Colleges * 27.Dental Section, Bolan Medical College, QuettaRecognized. Allowed to admit 50 BDS students per year. Parent and Student Alertlease do not seek admission in any other college but the above listed as Medical/Dental Colleges not included in this notice are running their MBBS/BDS training courses illegally and in violation of PM&DC Ordinance,1962. Parents and students seeking admission in a medical/dental colleges are advised in their own intrest to pursue admission only in the recognized institutions listed above. college in accordance with the admission criteria laid down by the Council and according to the seat allocation of the institution, shall be registered by PM&DC as medical/dental students. PM&DC has allocated seats to each of the above medical/dental institution which can be checked on ur website i.e www.pmdc.org.pk Students admitted over and above the allocated seats would not be registered as a student by PM&DC. Any graduate of any college who was not registered as student by PM&DC (shall not be registered as Registered Medical/Dental Practitioner). It is informed that PM&DC has lifted the bar of age but students with less than 60% marks in F.Sc and equivalent are not eligible for medical or dental education. All decisions and regulations of PM&DC are binding on every medical/dental student and institution. Notice to Colleges without legal status:If the name of your college is not in the above list then your college is not recognized under PM&DC Ordinance 1962 and is without any legal status and you cannot train for grant of MBBS/BDS degree and you are advised in your own interest not to admit any students in your institutions till recognition is granted in terms of PM&DC Ordinance,1962. For further information you may contact PM&DC office.


----------



## skyline1241 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for your post.


----------

